# Normal Labor and Delivery of a Lamb



## purplequeenvt (Jan 23, 2014)

purplequeenvt submitted a new resource:

Normal Labor and Delivery of a Lamb - A picture documentary of the birth of a lamb (normal presentation)



> The Birth of a Lamb
> 
> _*Signs of impending labor/early labor*_
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Pena sheep (Feb 1, 2014)

How long can they have a bag hanging before the baby comes I have one sheep now doing it all the other ones had there baby's with no problem but I'm scraed with this one


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 2, 2014)

Usually the bag is out and broken within 30-60 minutes. Any doubt and it is best to gently examine the ewe to check all is well.

I have had sheep who break the bag and then go on for a couple of hours before the lamb comes down,but this is unusual and examination to check all is well is necessary.


----------



## Pena sheep (Feb 2, 2014)

Sheepshape said:


> Usually the bag is out and broken within 30-60 minutes. Any doubt and it is best to gently examine the ewe to check all is well.
> 
> I have had sheep who break the bag and then go on for a couple of hours before the lamb comes down,but this is unusual and examination to check all is well is necessary.


It's been  about 12 hours now no baby we check early got two feet and touch a head


----------



## Pena sheep (Feb 2, 2014)

I just check on her and nothing but she is laying and beathing I don't have the money for a vet to come what can I do some plz help me I love mine anmails but I lost my job


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 2, 2014)

Pena - can you find someone near you who has sheep and is experienced to come help?  Ask around if you don't know anyone.  What area are you in?


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 2, 2014)

Are you sure its the bag and not the placenta?


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 2, 2014)

Either way, it needs to be delivered. If you don't know how to help her, you will need to have a vet come in or you may lose your ewe.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Most vets will accept a small payment and let you pay on time...I'd ask your vet for that option...how is it going????


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Most vets will accept a small payment and let you pay on time...I'd ask your vet for that option...how is it going????


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 2, 2014)

If it's been over 12 hours and you can't afford a vet you've got to intervene.  If you've already felt feet and head then it sounds like the baby is in the correct position.  Grab the leading foot and start pulling...gently at first until you see if the head is going to follow.  Your ewe is probably tired out by now and may or may not be able to help you.  If you don't get the baby out the ewe is going to die so don't be afraid to try.  

 If you can't get it, and if you can't get help or a vet, please put her down and don't let her die a slow horrible death.

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## PyrOfTheFlock (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a few videos of my ewe, Shadow, having her first twins, they were her second lambing. I got a new ewe that is a rambouillet merino mix and she has some massive udders now and is really round, her vulva also seems to be a bit swollen, can anyone tell me when I might be expecting babies from her? I am keeping a close eye on her for now, it is below freezing here and I want to be ready to move her to a warmer place when she has them. Should I be worried if no one is home when she has them though? How long can the babies last out in this cold weather? We have a few calfhuts with a bit of straw in them but that is all we have for them to stay out of the weather.


----------



## SCLeppyLvr (Apr 7, 2014)

Pena sheep said:


> I just check on her and nothing but she is laying and beathing I don't have the money for a vet to come what can I do some plz help me I love mine anmails but I lost my job


It's a bit late but how did this sheep do and is the lamb okay?


----------

